# Cargo ship sunk off Yemen - UNCONFIRMED.



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

Reported by gCaptain: 

Seven people are believed to have been killed in an apparent rocket attack on a Iranian cargo ship in the Red Sea off Yemen, Pakistani sources are reporting.
The Ansar Burney Trust, a human and civil rights organization in Pakistan, posted pictures of the alleged attack on its Facebook page. The organization said, citing its sources, that the Iranian-flagged cargo ship MV Jouya-8 was hit by a rocket and destroyed off Yemen.
All seven missing are reportedly Pakistani nationals. One person is believed to have survived. 

More: https://gcaptain.com/iranian-cargo-ship-reportedly-destroyed-in-rocket-attack-off-yemen-reports/ 

There are a couple of 'problems' with this report:
The vessel was last reported on AIS, in the position of the claimed attack, on 11th November. - The incident supposedly happened on 22nd December.
The Picture used to illustrate the report is the same (discredited) picture used 18months ago supposedly showing an Egyptian warship being attacked. 
The main source, Ansar Burney Trust, have nothing on their main website. 
All other media sources refer to the Ansar Burney Trust. Some claim that the missile was launched from an aircraft.- There has been no Official confirmation. 


In War the first casualty is always the truth....


----------



## RHP (Nov 1, 2007)

Misinformation from which side? Sounds a set of Iranian inaccuracies to be honest.


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

Hard to tell where it originated: 
Iranian Flag
Pakistani crew.
Ansar Burney Trust is based in Pakistan, with a London office. 
When Daesh read about they will probably claim it.

Did it even happen?


----------



## red_saucer (Jul 30, 2016)

Sad to hear it


----------

